

With few other outlets, inmates review prisons on Yelp - ted0
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/with-few-other-outlets-for-complaints-inmates-review-prisons-on-yelp/2013/04/27/59cc3440-9e24-11e2-a2db-efc5298a95e1_story_1.html

======
Pseudocrat
<http://www.yelp.com/biz/san-quentin-state-prison-san-quentin>

[http://www.yelp.com/biz/twin-towers-correctional-facility-
lo...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/twin-towers-correctional-facility-los-angeles)

My two personal favorites.

A short list since they can be hard to find on Yelp itself.

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/the-12-best-prisons-
on...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/the-12-best-prisons-on-yelp)

------
ritchiea
This reminds me of one of my favorite odd Yelp finds, reviews for Occupy Wall
Street <http://www.yelp.com/biz/occupy-wall-street-manhattan-4>

I love the photo of the fat cat sleeping in a pile of money.

~~~
lmg643
This also reminds me of a quote from the movie twelve monkeys - the insane
asylum - seems to fit:

"Telephone call? Telephone call? That's communication with the outside world.
Doctor's _discretion_. Nuh-uh. Look, hey - all of these nuts could just make
phone calls, they could spread insanity, oozing through telephone cables,
oozing into the ears of all these poor sane people, infecting them."

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114746/quotes>

------
akurtzhs
The link is to the second page of the article, by the way. The first is
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/with-few-other-
outlet...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/with-few-other-outlets-for-
complaints-inmates-review-prisons-on-yelp/2013/04/27/59cc3440-9e24-11e2-a2db-
efc5298a95e1_story.html)

------
United857
Do prisoners even get Internet access?

------
yoster
I don't even know what to say to this...

------
DigitalSea
Prisons aren't meant to be fun or enjoyable. Now don't get me wrong, if
prisoners are deliberately and excessively being treated badly, someone needs
to be held accountable.

But if prisoners are complaining their meals are cold or have no taste, the
guards don't smile or talk to them and Leroy tried to shiv me because I tried
to overthrow his king like status in the prison yard or limited use of
communication mediums, that's just sad. Prison conditions might not be great,
but they're not as bad as movies depict and a hell of a lot better than being
homeless on the street; getting kicked, robbed and beaten because you're
homeless and drunks think it's funny.

It's a well-known fact if you go to jail for anything to do with abusing or
hurting a child, you will not be treated like an equal by the guards and
certainly not by the other inmates once they find out and I think that is more
than fair in that instance.

Do the crime, do the time. A prison isn't a hotel or a luxury retreat...

~~~
yoster
The thing is, some people did not commit any crimes. They get arrested because
of false accusations, corrupt cops, and overzealous prosecutors. Many people
have served sentences and then get exonerated. Our judicial system along with
the prison system is broken...

~~~
sliverstorm
So what do you propose?

~~~
RobertHoudin
I know it's an incredibly radical idea, but treating prisoners like human
beings would be a good start.

~~~
adamnemecek
b...bb...but what about poetic justice?

